# Cambridge area ice report



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

Got out on a pond for 2 hour's this morning (5 acre strip pit). Only 2 1/2" - 3" of good ice.Vexilar showed fish on bottom (16') but no bite's. Snowing hard with wind. Checked several ponds and saltfork in several spot's. Just not enough ice to move around much. I'd have thought it would have been a good 4" but barely 3". Only got 2" of light snow today here. Really need 3 good C O O L night's right now. So close but still not there yet.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

not what i wanted to hear! did you check cabin day??? thats where im headed in the morning!


----------



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

I didn't go down into cabin bay. It could be fishable ?


----------



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

Sunday update,,
Spent 3 hours this morning going around Saltfork to my ice fishing spots checking the ice. Just disappointing !! We can't seem to get cold enough weather long enough to get safe ice. It's only 2 1/2" of hold your breath ice and it's not evenly frozen. I wouldn't tell anyone - go ahead and go but be safe because it ain't worth it.

So pissed !! Saltfork has the dam gates open letting water out which causes
the bank line ice to be all broken up and stair stepped down (perfect place to go through) water down 2' since ice started to form.

Next Sunday I'll be heading 10 hours travel up north to upper Michigan for a week of ice fishing. May never see good ice in Ohio this year (again). Sure hope I'm wrong.....


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

hit cabin bay sat morning...2 1/2'' is the most i found, average was 2''...fished it for an hr...a few crappie and an 8# channel cat...pucker factor ran me off!! checked over by stone house/stump cove...same deal, ended up at atwood...small fish but 4'' clear ice...i really want to fish the fork but not on 2''!!!


----------

